# Pants Alteration --- Too Tight



## Jakila The Hun (Mar 29, 2010)

I bought two custom-tailored suits from a shop about two years ago. The suits are great, but unfortunately, my waistline has expanded an inch or two in the intervening two years. 

I have never had any major alterations done on a suit before. Is it possible to have them altered without destroying them? I've been reading a few things online, but I can't find a definitive answer. Some things suggest that this is possible, so long as I only need an inch or so. Others seem to suggest that the alteration will be noticeable. 

The pants for each of the suits are ever-so-slightly different. One pair is tight; but still fits OK --- I'd probably only need a half-inch on those. The other pair is extremely uncomfortable and probably needs a full inch or maybe more. 

If I tried to do the alteration, who should I take it to? Would the dry cleaners' that does alteration work be a good choice? Or would I be better off going directly to the shop I bought it from? 

Any advice or insight is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Depends on how much fabric they left you. An inch out at the waist isn't a big deal, if there's material for it.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

If they have never been altered there should be enough to let out as much as 2 inches or so. If you need that much though, your jacket may have to be altered at the waist as well.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

Losing weight is always an option.


----------



## Jakila The Hun (Mar 29, 2010)

> Losing weight is always an option.


No, it's not, but thanks for the useless advice, without knowing anything about me personally.

My waist is size 32, I'm 5'11" and weigh 170 pounds. Not exactly obese. Most of the recent gain is muscle and a deliberate result of training.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Custom tailors are supposed to include more fabric so that more alterations are possible than with OTR. I'd talk to the people who made them if there any problem letting them out at the local seamstress.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Oh and if the suits are wool the alterations are rarely noticeable, as long as a little steam is applied.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

For the dry cleaner, alterations are a sideline. As you were pleased with your suits when your received them from the shop, take them back to the shop. They will know how to alter them to fit.


----------



## Zetherin (Jan 4, 2012)

Jakila The Hun said:


> No, it's not, but thanks for the useless advice, without knowing anything about me personally.
> 
> My waist is size 32, I'm 5'11" and weigh 170 pounds. Not exactly obese. Most of the recent gain is muscle and a deliberate result of training.


Touchy, touchy.

It's still an option


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Zetherin said:


> Touchy, touchy.
> 
> It's still an option


Not for nothing, this isn't the way to treat new members without knowing the scenario. Either way, an inch of waistline can be seasonal, at least it is for me. I'm 5"11', 180ish, and easily swing an inch inside of a season.

Jakila, Welcome to AAAC. The best idea is to take them to the original shop from which you purchased, as they will not only be familiar with the garment and construction, but if they're in the custom business, you can (hopefully) expect quality work. Otherwise, I'd look for a standalone (MALE) tailor to handle the job. Dry cleaner alterations should ALWAYS be a last resort.

I'd also suggest you wear a dress shirt and ensure that the jackets do, in fact, fit properly. If you put on significant muscle mass, it could change your body shape, and one possibility is that your shoulders increased in size, lifting your sleeves and rendering the hem on them short by a half inch. If you plan to stay that size for a while, it's worth double checking the fit in front of a three way mirror with a professional.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jakila The Hun said:


> No, it's not, but thanks for the useless advice, without knowing anything about me personally.
> 
> My waist is size 32, I'm 5'11" and weigh 170 pounds. Not exactly obese. Most of the recent gain is muscle and a deliberate result of training.


Take a deep breath and count to ten...slowly, young fellow. There seems no need for all that umbrage. Nolan made a reasonable assumption. Indeed, there was a time, about 45 years back, that I stood at 6' 0", weighing 192 pounds and my waist measured a sveldt 31". These days my weight is right around 197 pounds, I'm still measuring at 6' in heighth, but my waist measures a tight 37.5"...and I am a certified 'fool for exercise!' The years pass, metabolism changes, body fat %ages creep upward and alas, the waist keeps growing and growing, even if the weight is kept in check. Although, if Nolan told me I could stand to drop 15 to 20 pounds, I'd probably have to agree with him! 

In any event, welcome to the forum! :thumbs-up:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had an inch or two added in the past on OTR pants without a problem, but I think the only way to know for sure is to get measured by a tailor and show them the pants for an opinion.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Sad, but all too true. My waistline, like the universe, is expanding even as mass remains constant. Should I live long enough, I expect to look like one of the old 45rpm records--not that any of the younger members have ever seen one.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

+1 .... and the older 78rpm records--not that any of the middle aged members have ever seen one.


----------

